# Dry burning Kanthal coils



## Matthew Fagan (27/3/16)

Hi guys.

So I'm new to vaping. Got my eVic mini 1 March and also got CLR ego one 0.5 ohm coils. Used the nickel coil to begin with and had the kanthal in since the 18th and I wanted to change the cotton and dry burn the coil, but I saw on some searches that "you shouldn't really dry burn kanthal", but everyone does it... Do I just remove the cotton and give the coil a rinse and then pulse for 2secs-2secs till it's clean? At what wattage should my device be at? Is there some better way I don't know about?


----------



## blujeenz (27/3/16)

On my RTA's like Kayfun 3.1 Bellus and Kayfun V3 mini, I dry burn at 15w, thats dull red not white hot, and hold the red coil under a trickle from a running tap.
Brings it back to almost a shiny new look, re wick cotton and away I go.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4


----------



## Matthew Fagan (27/3/16)

Thank you so much!  @blujeenz

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro (27/3/16)

And if you let it get really gunked up, after the dry burn/rise a toothbrush taken to it gently will dislodge any left behind before another rise.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (28/3/16)

Kanthal and Stainless Steel you can both dry-burn and re-use. I assume the same would hold true for Nichrome, but I have not used it myself. 
Stainless does not seem to like many re-uses. If mostly used in TC mode, SS seems to go a bit flaky after cleaning it a second time round. It could just be that the post screws needs to be tightened again, but just winding a new coil is quick enough.
Nickel and Titanium is not worth the fuss, as general consensus is that you should not overheat these 2 types of coils or fire them in power mode.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Christos (28/3/16)

I believe nickel releases some toxic fumes if it gets too hot. Hence nickel should be built with spaced coils and SS and kanthal can be built as compressed coils and dry fired to release any hot spots.

I find SS does lose its shiny colour as time goes by but it still works unless you pulse at too high a wattage and the SS kind of melts one of the legs. I've melted coil legs with kanthal too


----------



## shabbar (28/3/16)

i dry burn until its glowing hot - like bright orange .

my coils really gunk up as i vape very sweet and dark juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

